# buying a new truck in Houston area



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

I have avoided it as long as possible and am having to spring for a replacement truck soon. I've been looking for a lightly used (2yrs old and <30K miles) 4x4 1/2 ton ford supercrew with Lariat or higher trim and the used ones are ridiculously priced. I haven't gone to the dealership to haggle over a new one yet as I don't have a whole day to get tied up in their games. If the sticker is in the $44k range what can I expect to really pay if I haggle hard and shop 2-3 dealerships? I am in the Houston, TX area and they move a lot of trucks here but have a bunch on the lots and the calendar is headed towards 2015 fast! How about 3/4 tons - what's the real world price if I jump up to a superduty diesel? I'd love to hear sticker vs. actual from anyone has bought new this year regardless of brand. Any reason to pick one dealership over another?


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Send a PM to "SquidMarks" or "Up4Mud", and ask for Shawn Burns. Tell him what you need. he will hook a 2-cooler up. 

Shawn is GM at Planet Ford. He will do the deal in E-mail, and give you the best price in town.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I won't tell you where to go but I will say stay away from planet Ford. 

Look up dealer rater and see their score and then check out rip off report.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I was very very happy with my purchase at Ron Carter in Alvin. I dealt with Robert Hernandez and he was very straightforward and honest..not a single surprise. They even beat my credit union on interest rates.

My truck new stickered for just over $49K and the driveout was just over $36K. 2013 FX4 Ecoboost


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

strosfann said:


> I have avoided it as long as possible and am having to spring for a replacement truck soon. I've been looking for a lightly used (2yrs old and <30K miles) 4x4 1/2 ton ford supercrew with Lariat or higher trim and the used ones are ridiculously priced. I haven't gone to the dealership to haggle over a new one yet as I don't have a whole day to get tied up in their games. If the sticker is in the $44k range what can I expect to really pay if I haggle hard and shop 2-3 dealerships? I am in the Houston, TX area and they move a lot of trucks here but have a bunch on the lots and the calendar is headed towards 2015 fast! How about 3/4 tons - what's the real world price if I jump up to a superduty diesel? I'd love to hear sticker vs. actual from anyone has bought new this year regardless of brand. Any reason to pick one dealership over another?


I just bought a 2013 Platinum 4x4 with 32,000 miles , 4 inch lift new tires and spray in bedliner for $37,900. I bought it from Gulf Coast Autopark in Angleton. I worked there for 6 years and still have some buddies there. I shopped other places and no one would come off their internet price. Left side trade in was $42,000. They hold there value and I don't buy new.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I bought a new 14 F150 xlt 4x4 w/ ecoboost. Mine stickered at 45k. Got it for 33.9k. Got mine from planet ford. No issues.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Mack Heik Ford is your best bet if you want to stay within Houston, they sell more ford trucks than most dealers therefore they usual have better deals. I also suggest getting more than one quote and let the dealerships fight over you.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> I won't tell you where to go but I will say stay away from planet Ford.
> 
> Look up dealer rater and see their score and then check out rip off report.


Ryan Ford!!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

ST.SIMONS said:


> Ryan Ford!!


I second Ryan FORD


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Go to cars.com enter your model number and zip distance criteria and send all the dealers that pop up the same message and see what pricing you get. Then go from there.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Jumanji (Jan 31, 2013)

*Mac Haik Ford*

Mac Haik Ford on I-10 just inside the Sam Houston Tollway. They are strictly no-haggle pricing, and all of their prices are listed on their website. We had X-plan pricing, and it was higher than their published prices. We did get into some haggling on trade in value. Purchased an F150 about a year ago, and happy with it. Been Chevy owner all my life.


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Lone Star Chevy*

Bought all my trucks there and always pay the lowest price in the city. They are the largest in the state so they can afford to do that. Ask for Steve.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I went to Mac Haik, Sterling McCall and Ron Carter shopping identical trucks. Ron Carter beat the others by $1,000.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I respectfully disagree with the Mac Haik fans. On three separate occasions, I have gone there to look at vehicles and couldn't even get a salesman to acknowledge me. I ended up buying from Lone Star Ford. I also like Tommy Vaughn Ford as well. They just didn't have the truck I wanted in stock.


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

Iv been calling around to different houston dealerships looking for a new truck and they are all quoting about the same prices. Nobody really standing out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

louie870 said:


> Iv been calling around to different houston dealerships looking for a new truck and they are all quoting about the same prices. Nobody really standing out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You gotta go and haggle. Then get quote on paper then walk. Then go somewhere else. Get quote then walk. And so on and do forth.


----------



## HOU Razorback (Feb 21, 2014)

I know Mac Haik and Autonation Ford Katy have their prices on their website. I bought mine from Autonation Ford Katy and the price on the web is what they sold it too me for. Easiest car deal ever. Best price as well.


----------



## bayoubuddy (Feb 23, 2010)

Hunter Campbell at Clear Lake Dodge great salesman and one hell of a son


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

texwake said:


> Mack Heik Ford is your best bet if you want to stay within Houston, they sell more ford trucks than most dealers therefore they usual have better deals. I also suggest getting more than one quote and let the dealerships fight over you.


It's Mac Haik....just in case you're trying to find them online.


----------



## dieselwiezil (Jun 25, 2013)

Just bought a F350 from Team Ford in Navasota and I live in Manvel. The only dealer that I could find that would come off their online price.


----------

